# USB-Festplatte an Speedport w900v



## Mozart92 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
ich habe mir vor kurzem den Speedport W900v von T-online gekauft und möchte jetzt meine 500GB USB-Festplatte (NFTS) an dem USB-Anschluss des Speedports benutzen und für alle PC's im Netzwerk (Win XP & 98) verfügbar machen. 
Auf der Konfigurationsseite erkennt der Speedport allerdings keine Festplatte.
Sie ist an und ist funktionsfähig.

Liegt das vielleicht an der NFTS-Formatierung??
wie kann ich, wenn sie funktionieren sollte, auf sie zugreifen?

Schoneinmal vielen Dank im Vorraus ,
Marcel


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2008)

Warum in de Rumpelkammer?


----------



## Wolf2660 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hättest du mal das Handbuch gelesen wüßstest du das _Der USB Host Controller unterstützt bei den Massenspeichern die Dateisysteme FAT und FAT32_ das ganze steh auf Seite 110 deines Handbuches.


----------



## uuodan (13. Oktober 2008)

Papagei.


----------

